# Multi-Species Pasturing Discussion



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a topic that interests me greatly.  

I'd like to hear your input - good or bad.

Please share your experiences and keep the tone non-critical of others.

*1. Do you run multiple species in the same field / pen?
2. What are the species?
3. What experiences have you had with parasites?
4. How long have you  been (or how long did you) running a diverse field?*


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 5, 2011)

We run chickens in with the goats and chickens in with the cows.

The chickens in the cow pastures do a good job of picking through the manure, spreading it out plus all the nutrition the chickens get from the grass and bugs. Haven't noticed a problem other then the cows sticking thier heads in the chicken tractors to get thier food and water (solution, cut smaller chicken only doors, LOL!) We had a HUGE problem with worms last year and the cows. I don't know if the chickens are helping by pecking through the manure much yet, but none of our cows are wormy looking so far. We've only had them together for 3 months.

We also run chickens in with our goats. Now both goat pens are 1000yds from eachother, and the chickens don't intermingle between them (fencing the chickens can't get through helps!) We've been doing this for a month or so, and it seems to be working well.

Honestly, our biggest issue here is WILD birds. They're ALL over, and its easy for them to stop off in one pen, peck around and fly off to another area and spread things that way. We've basically come to the conclusion that the best way to work with things is to keep a very close eye on all the animals. We also bleach all feed and water containers weekly (aside from the permanent 700gal stock tanks for the cattle) to help keep nasties from getting much of a chance to grow.


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

Snowhunter - will you be doing fecals to determine what kind of difference this plan is having or are you going to go by looks / symptoms? (on the cows)


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 29, 2011)

At this point, we're going by looks/symptoms, simply because the fecals would be at our expense (the cows belong to the landowner) and right now, things are tight. Though I do scratch through poops when walkin through the pasture. With 50-60 cattle, we'd be hard pressed to know what poop came from what cow,  We give everyone a good lookin over when we run em through the workin pen. Compared from this summer to last summer, there is a big improvement. Only a couple slightly potbelly lookin older calves (seemingly more of a confirmational issue, looking at thier Mamas) and the few we had to worm a little while ago. And I've not seen any tapeworms either, thank goodness. They put a hurtin on the herd last fall. 

I'm hoping things work as well through the wetter season, when parasites tend to thrive.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 29, 2011)

I rotate the sheep thru some parts of the horse pastures, but they are never in there at the same *time* as the horses, dunno if that counts for what you're interested in.

No obvious discernible effect on parasite load (tho I'm sure the sheep have less than if they were not rotated over such a large area, and having horses grazing it in between may help too, who knows).

But it sure does GREAT for the pasture itself. I wish I had enough electronet to rotate the sheep thru a larger percentage of it. The sheep clean up a lot of stuff the horses don't touch (tall-growing broadleaf weeds like goldenrod, and the 'roughs' where the horses deposit most of their manure and then won't graze there themselves). Therefore those parts of pastures stay grassier later in the season, when the tall broadleaf stuff would shade out lots of grass. And the horses will happily mow down tall overmature grass to a level where sheep will use it (or use the regrowth).

Only been doing this for a year now but am highly impressed.

Pat


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 2 horses, 4 goats and 2 sheep who pasture together all the times.  They share the same barn everything.  When the horses move from one pasture to another, the goats and sheep go with them.  In these pastures, there are also Chickens, Ducks, Geese and Guineas.  

Horses are on a regular worming schedule as recommended by my vet.
I do not do fecal tests on the goats and sheep, but judge based on overall apperance, and checking gums and eye lids for color.  To date, everyone is doing great.

Vet was out a month ago for horses annual and while there, she gave all the goats and sheep a look over (because they would not let her alone).  She thought everyone was looking really healthy.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I have 2 horses, 4 goats and 2 sheep who pasture together all the times.  They share the same barn everything.  When the horses move from one pasture to another, the goats and sheep go with them.  In these pastures, there are also Chickens, Ducks, Geese and Guineas.
> 
> Horses are on a regular worming schedule as recommended by my vet.
> I do not do fecal tests on the goats and sheep, but judge based on overall apperance, and checking gums and eye lids for color.  To date, everyone is doing great.
> ...


How long have you run these animals together (including the poultry)?


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> I rotate the sheep thru some parts of the horse pastures, but they are never in there at the same *time* as the horses, dunno if that counts for what you're interested in.
> 
> No obvious discernible effect on parasite load (tho I'm sure the sheep have less than if they were not rotated over such a large area, and having horses grazing it in between may help too, who knows).
> 
> ...


Multi species pasturing takes 2 forms...1 being rotational as you are doing and 2 being communal.  I'd like to hear from anyone who uses either.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm interested in this thread because we're thinking about mixing different animals together.

Goats and chickens are already together.

Thinking about adding miniature cows and pigs.

Is this possible?


----------



## goodhors (Aug 25, 2011)

You need to have excellent fence to contain pigs.  Even then they may try digging under fences "because they feel like it".  
Electric wire low on the inside could prevent that, but you HAVE to keep the electric hot ALL THE TIME.  This requires
work on your part, checking often so wire is not grounded out to let them escape.  Grazing is good for pigs, just that 
their nature requires special consideration.  You CAN work with piglets, train them to come for food when called or 
on a schedule if you can be prompt EVERY DAY in feeding.  They are VERY smart and if you miss some feedings, they
will quit coming.  This is real helpful if you are hunting for them when out or in the big field, or want to pen them for shipping out.

I would not be doing any communal pasturing with the pigs.  They may kill birds or small animals and eat them.  They 
may not, but really not nice being surprised.  Better to keep the pigs apart from the other species if you let them out 
on pastuere.  I have pretty good fences, so even with small lambs, they stay contained.

We rotationally grazed the paddocks between cows/sheep and horses.  Dexter yearling heifer and feeder calf, plus 
two lambs, got along well, so were kept together in fields to graze.  Horses are large, so we consider it unsafe to 
pasture them with other species.  Geldings are too playful, would be pestering them all the time, until smaller 
animals got hurt.  Old mare HATES smaller animals and will charge the fence to get them away.  No telling WHAT
she would do without the fence!!  Cattle had no horns, so no defenses either, with no places to hide in the pastures.

Horses are on regular worming program, cattle got wormed every 2 months, lambs were wormed once after purchase, 
didn't seem to need it again with steady growth and weight gain.  Only had lambs for about 4 months, 4-H projects.
All species appear healthy, shiny, very thrifty.

I do think the addition of cattle and lambs grazing have improved the quality of grazing in pastures.  I do fertilize fields with 
fertilizer from the plant according to soil tests.  

Each species seems to have preferances in grazing, often overlapping, but also graze what the other species ignores.  This 
let me have no problems with overgrazing, even with addition of cattle and lambs.  Horses are the main grazers on our limited acres.  
The "Chosen Ones" for family interests and if horses did not have enough pasture grazing, other animals would be gone.  I do
cattle and lambs first, then horses, then rest the field after mowing.  I still mow after the horses are moved out, to keep height 
of grass down about 5-6 inches, for constant regrowth and to prevent weeds.  Fields get dragged every second mowing, to 
break up manure and spread out the cut grass tops, which I think is also helpful in worm prevention, drying up the eggs in 
the sun and heat.

No birds except wild ones.  This time of year, the finches which look like sparrows, really tear up the horse and cow manure
piles.  Fresh manure doesn't last very long while they hunt for undigested grain, leaving the piles broken and scattered a bit.

Rotational grazing, if well managed, can work.  Grouping species may not work, or be dangerous for the meeker animals and birds.


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

_MyKidLuvsGreenEgz - In my personal opinion pasturing pigs with any other species is a very bad idea...just ask my shetland/mini cross horse and my morgan mare who both sustained bad injuries due to a pig. _ 


I just realized that when I started this thread I neglected to include my practices.

My animals are:  1 llama, 54 chickens, 3 ducks, 10 guinea fowl, 2 turkeys, 11 goats, 1 beef calf, 1 pig, 2 horses  (these numbers have grown recently but essentially when I started pasturing together you could say I had goats, chickens, horses and pigs).

My field is 4 acres.

My male goats are pastured on 1/2 acre with the turkeys.

My female goats, the horses, llama and poultry are pastured in the rest of the field.

My pig is in a pen by herself.

This has been my practice for 2 years.

Until this spring I never had a problem with coccidia or any heavy worm load.  But this spring I had coccidia and tapeworms in abundance.  No other problems since getting those taken care of.

I originally ran 3 pigs in the field (not with poultry) with the other animals until the attacks on the horses.

I will say that my shetland/ mini cross horse tries to herd the chickens at times.  It took the llama some time to get used to the Morgan mare.  And the beef calf thinks that he is a goat.  The llama has accidentally stepped on one chicken but didn't cause injury.  And I wish I could give away the 2 horses (but I cannot)...I hate big poo and they are only eye candy.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 5 horses, many chickens, ducks, guineas, that all run together. my previous sheep were also with them, and my current sheep will be once i get them good and tame. I havent had any trouble with this and I have been doing this for a year or so. I just got geese and plan to let them run with everyone also.

I do keep my turkeys and peacocks in their own pens, only for fear of them leaving or else I would love to let them run with everything.

My calf is currently seperate from just the horses, but is exposed to all the poultry. She will eventually be in with the horses providing everyone gets along.

I havent had any troubles with this so far. However I would like to ask if there is a preventative wormer for all the poultry I have so that I can prevent from any outbreaks? Something safe for: chickens, ducks, geese, guineas, turkeys, peacocks? And also what I should use for a preventative for my sheep and calf? I worm my horses twice a year.


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> However I would like to ask if there is a preventative wormer for all the poultry I have so that I can prevent from any outbreaks? Something safe for: chickens, ducks, geese, guineas, turkeys, peacocks? And also what I should use for a preventative for my sheep and calf? I worm my horses twice a year.


I don't know the answer to that  :/  Although I don't deworm unless it's needed (don't do preventative).


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My animals are:  1 llama, 54 chickens, 3 ducks, 10 guinea fowl, 2 turkeys, 11 goats, 1 beef calf, 1 pig, 2 horses  (these numbers have grown recently but essentially when I started pasturing together you could say I had goats, chickens, horses and pigs).
> 
> My field is 4 acres.
> 
> ...


Since starting this thread, I've added guineas which range in the main field with the female goats and other poultry.  Although if you've had guineas before you know you can't keep them to one field so they've also been in the field with the turkeys and the backyard with the dogs.

Still have not experienced any problems with parasites that are abnormal.

One note I'll make is that any time a guinea or a chicken managed to get into the buck field with the turkeys, the tom turkey tried to kill it.


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you use for fencing? I am building a barn now and I am trying to determine what type of fencing I need for predator protection as well.  I will have (at this point lol) 2 Nigerian dwarf goats 5-12 chickens and a horse.  Everyone is separate now since the barn and fencing is not in yet.  
The goats currently have their own minibarn surrounded by 152 feet of Electroweb fencing.  The chickens are in a "Chicken Fort Knox."  That inludes a large coop with nesting boxes surrounded by 2 complete dog kennels which has a top on it as well.  they have the run of this area during the day.  Currently there are 5 chickens in this 14'X14" area.  I am researching the proper fencing for them.  My plan is to have the chicken area ope into the pasture are for the goats and the goat area able to open in with the horse(s).  I am planning for expansion  .  The barn being built is 36X44.  We are planning on clearing about 2 acres to start and clearing bit by bit above that over times (We own 10 acres)  Any suggestions would be welcome.  I have found this board to be quite helpful!


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

I use 5 foot high horse fencing for my mixed herd / flock.  No electric.

Depending on your predators and whether or not you have a guardian, I would probably recommend electric top and bottom lines.


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 12, 2012)

Unfortunately we have lots of predators and no livestock guardian.  We have coyotes, fox, bobcats, bears and hawks..


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2012)

You definitely want electric and a strong voltage at that then.


----------



## blue lotus (May 21, 2012)

We have our baby goats and piglets running in a 1 acre paddock together, along with a turkey hen (currently sitting on a clutch of eggs) and turkey tom. The piglets chase the tom occasionally, but all seem to get along just fine. The area is large enough they all seem to get along just fine. 

Before that, we have had adult pigs with chickens and ducks (who could walk in & out of the electrified area the pigs were in), and not a one was bothered. The birds do an excellent job of getting rid of completely different parasites as their preferred foods are so different. We also have dairy goats that are currently being moved around every few days on grass pasture, and they often are around the ducks/chickens/turkeys. 

There are also horses and beef cows on the property, who often have chickens or ducks roaming around. The beef cows are a new introduction and they are confused by the chickens and ducks, who feel the same way about them.

We are looking to get some sheep and rabbits eventually. The sheep can graze with either the goats or cows, and the rabbits will be set up around the chickens.


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

As a child, we ran horses, cows and chickens in their own pasture.

We had a separate lot for the pigs, and a couple times a chicken wandered into the pig pen and was killed.  A beagle pup fell into the pig pen at feeding one time.......the pigs ate her.

Pigs are great, but they can be very dangerous when grown.

Right now, I have goats and cows in neighboring pastures.  We cant let the calves in the goat pasture because the goats chase them.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

How do sheep & chickens fair? We plan  on them not only grazing together, but living. How do they fair? Do they need extra de-wormer's?


----------

